# error sending mail with mutt



## alligatorTim (Dec 3, 2002)

okay so i got mutt up and working, and getting mail doesn't seem to be a problem at all. however, when i attempt to send mail i get...

Error sending message, child exited 78 ().

along with the message:

"Program mode requires special privileges, e.g., root or TrustedUser."

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

